# Upgrading My Computer. Qucik Questions.



## FoOtBaLl MaNaGeR (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, so i am new here and know not much about computers. (Just wondering if i posted this in right area for forums). Anyhoo, Here is my system specs:

What i want to know is, Should i upgrade my computer?

I play Football Manager 2008 a lot, And sometimes run Adobe Photoshop. I would like a better graphics card and maybe something quite fast so what should i do?

Could i just upgrade to a good graphics card with this system?

Sorry for posting this in two parts, Not enough characters.

Thanks for your help in advance. :up:



> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
> ...


----------



## PitBull1 (May 13, 2007)

You should definetly upgrade your graphic card.. Maybe a nVidia GeForce 8600GTS 512MB.. You have plenty of proc/mem to run even the newer games. Some good upgrade/overclocking ideas here: 

http://forums.cluboverclocker.com/


----------

